# Mouse Hunt..



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

So I put the wire topper back on the cage today, thinking that Solly was old enough not to fit through the bars. Well, it turns out she CAN fit through and now she's loose in my room. I've been chasing her around for an hour and a half. She hides in the heater and when everything is quiet and still she comes out and darts along the walls. I've cornered her at least 5 times, but she always manages to climb over me and get away to the heater again. I'm afraid I may have hurt her this last time, I tried to catch her in a corner of my closet and she was pinned against the floor/wall by my hand. She made this horrible squealy sound and I thought I had her, but obviously she isn't hurt too bad because she ran off again before I got her. I have no clue how to get her and she might be gone forever now


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

You might try a few pieces of food, and/or lose bedding in paper towel rolls, or whatever she's used to hiding/nesting in from the cage. Put those along the walls where you think she is, 
and near the cage and/or heater. Might be a less traumatic way to re-capture her, than trying to chase her down. Domestic mice tend to try to go back to what they are used to, and frequently to the mice they lived with.

Good luck,
Zanne


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I have the room completely sealed off so the cat can't get in. I also have a "bucket trap" set up. Its a tall cup with a piece of paper on top of it and a staircase made of books to get up. There is a trail of sunflower seeds covered in peanut butter leading up to the cup with a big pile of seeds on top of the cup. Hopefully when she decides to check out the cup the paper will collapse and she will fall into the cup. I hope this works, only time will tell...


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Ahh... Success! After some thinking, I decided that if she could squeeze out of the cage she can squeeze back in. I put a ramp up to the upper level of the tank where the bars are and put an empty peanut butter jar by the base of the ramp and she went back in on her own. Yay! I got my Solly back! Now taking of the topper before she gets out again XD


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Glad you figured out her ways.


----------

